# Will Altima steering wheel fit?



## kpic (Mar 8, 2003)

Have a 93' Maxima , I was checking out a 1995 Altima steering wheel at a junkyard & it looked exactly the same as mine, so will it fit? If so how hard is it to replace (because of airbag)


----------

